
Ask HN: Who is going to Web Summit 2018? - Biba
I&#x27;m going to Web Summit this year as a participant in ALPHA startup programme with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;startinfinity.com<p>Just wondering who is going to Web Summit this year in Portugal from HN community?<p>Let&#x27;s meet there!
======
whitcansmit
hey! we are also heading to websummit! would be great to meet up, i think both
our companies could create great synergy together!

www.asyncy.com

